# LPG Filler Cap Removal



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

I want to relocate the LPG filler cap away from the rear wing, a) because it looks awful and b) because it's rusting where the installers failed to treat the bare metal when the hole was cut.

My plan is to bond a piece of metal on the inside (remove the sound pad first) with tiger seal or similar.

Then cut a disc slightly smaller then the hole and bond it in place. Then a skim of filler.

Does that sound right or can you suggest a better way ?


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

dont like the look of that hose fitting mate


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

if you want it doing properly then break out a welder and do away with all the rot and then hole, butt weld in a new piece and fill/primer.paint.

if you glue/mesh over that hole its just going to vibrate and any filler over it will crack. if you dont remove the rot then any filler you put over it will run rampant and then it will eventually bled out in huge bubbles through the filler.


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

craigeh123 said:


> dont like the look of that hose fitting mate


Nor me, hence re doing it properly......


----------



## Greeners1965 (Mar 2, 2008)

Aaran said:


> if you want it doing properly then break out a welder and do away with all the rot and then hole, butt weld in a new piece and fill/primer.paint.
> 
> if you glue/mesh over that hole its just going to vibrate and any filler over it will crack. if you dont remove the rot then any filler you put over it will run rampant and then it will eventually bled out in huge bubbles through the filler.


I think it'll be beyond my bodywork skills......


----------



## PeanuckleJive (Oct 28, 2012)

Jeeeesus that looks haggard inside and out! I hope mine isn't that bad behind the bumper...


----------

